# Possible Lift UK



## cricketmanpeter (Oct 5, 2014)

Has anyone got a spare seat in their car or van travelling back to UK. Ideally Lancashire. 

I need a lift.

Willing to contribute towards costs. 

Peter


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

...possibly!

I am returning around the 6-8th of June, should be back in UK around the 10-12th, send me a PM with your email contact details.

Alternatively I have just booked a flight last week with Monarch (Lisbon to Manchester) for £36 one way, worth checking out.


----------



## cricketmanpeter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply. The dates you have are a bit late for me. I have managed to get a good flight from Porto which fits in with my arrangements.

Many thanks for your offer

Peter


----------

